# Charly has a new title :)



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

We had the last show of the year today in Iceland.

We are very happy with our results 

Charly BOB and got his last CACIB so now Charly has a new title 
International Champion.
Vaka BOS with CC
Polar BOB puppy with honor price.
Vaka and Charly where BIS4-brace.

Askur got "excellent" and Kolur "very good". The judge said nothing bad about them just that they needed more time to develop  Since they are only 9 months old.

The judge was Rodi Hübenthal from Norway.

Pics coming later....


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations Disa!!!!
I can't wait to see photos of them all!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats - I know you are beaming right now!! :act-up:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Disa! How wonderful! So, do you have photos of Quincy's brothers? I would love to see them! Charly is a handsome boy! I hope his kids will do him proud!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

big Congrats!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Major congratulations on all!!!! Can't wait to see the pics!
_


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

How exciting, Disa!!! Congratulations to you and to your stunning dogs! Can't wait for pictures... hint, hint, hint!! :lol:


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------

